
James Webb Space Telescope unfolds its mirror for the first time [video] - gullyfur
https://www.space.com/james-webb-space-telescope-mirror-deploy-video.html
======
gullyfur
> During the test, Webb's mirror was hooked up to specialized gravity-
> offsetting equipment that simulated the zero-gravity environment in space.

Can someone describe how you can gravity-offset on earth? Doesn't that require
a reduced-gravity aircraft to achieve?

